# Big Scipio Kitty



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

My step mom sent this to me yesterday, her and dad live in scipio and dad was born and raised there. I don't know the guy but apparently he is a local from around the area. This cat was supposedly taken from up in the Robins valley area above Maple Grove somewhere. Atleast thats the story I got.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The leprechaun got his kitty! What I'm wondering is how he got toy sized hounds to hunt with! 

If that pic is real, that is a BIG cat!


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

I think I would like to throw the flag on that one.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

just talked to a guy i knew apparently the cat is up in cache valley taxiderist as we speak! his brother in law didnt believe it until he went up and saw it. thats a big kitty


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a fat cat.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> If that pic is real, that is a BIG cat!


+1 Looks too big to be real _(O)_


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While it is a big cat it is always interesting to see just how big any animal can grow by using different camera angles.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

On another site, they say this cat was a Alberta one


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Look how big the dogs on the left are compared to the ones on the right. The pic is fake.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

" AS FAKE AS MY SISTER IN-LAWS BOOBS"


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

huntress said:


> " AS FAKE AS MY SISTER IN-LAWS BOOBS"


In order to get away with an accusation like that, you are going to have to submit picture evidence to an expert such as myself to validate the claim.


----------

